

Smog Meringues - Thevet
http://www.ediblegeography.com/smog-meringues/

======
AnthonBerg
Conceptually crisp and vibrant writing style:

"'As it turns out, Arie Haagen-Smit, the man known as the “father” of air
pollution science, was originally a flavour chemist who rose to prominence
thanks to his work on pineapples.

Flavour historian Nadia Berenstein pointed me to a '50s speech by Haagen-Smit,
explaining his shift in research from fruit flavours to smog science to a room
full of his former colleagues. In it, he explains, “I am engaged at the
present time on a super flavor problem—the flavor of Los Angeles.”'"

~~~
heydenberk
Nicola Twiley is a very engaging food writer and has a great podcast as well:
[http://gastropod.com/](http://gastropod.com/)

~~~
heehha
Nice post

------
kazinator
Given this, it occurs to me that fart meringues should be possible.
Celebrities who are particularly, ahem, full of themselves could auction
theirs off for charity.

 _Ask HN: whose fart meringue would you quaff?_

Hey!!! To the tune of the Beach Boys' Barbara Ann:

Far far far / far fart meringue ...

~~~
broguinn
Thomas Pynchon, is that you?

